# Kubota B21 U-joint



## Alancold (Oct 8, 2019)

I’m trying to remove the u-joint in my Kubota B21. There seems to be a pin that needs to come out but it won’t. Is removing the pin all I need to do to remove it? The hole in the one fork is where the pin is.


----------

